# Ladies, do you stare at other chicks boobs?



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

I recently had an experience where another her woman mentioned that I beat her in the boobs department. I don't know if she meant the size, shape, or overall. She never elaborated. 

She then stared at my boobs throughout our breakfast together, more than a few times and during times when I was looking right at her. 

Anyone else guilty of boob envy and staring/quick glances?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

*raises hand*


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

No. Couldn't give a whit about other women's boobs.

I have more important things to focus on with my sexy male SO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I notice them but I don't stare. I don't stare at hot guys either, staring is just not right. I've got a pretty decent set myself, even at my age they are damn good, I actually like staring at my own cos I'm odd like that.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes I do. I think it comes from envy for those with a nicer rack than mine.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Not boobs, but body envy in general, yes.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

The only times I particularly notice another woman's breasts is if it seems apparent that that's the effect she was going for. In other words, if they're climbing out of her too-tiny crop top, or are pushed up so far by her clothing that she's in danger of smothering in her own cleavage, or her top is sheer enough that the fact she skipped a bra is very obvious, or they're so large as to present a hazard to normal pedestrian navigation in her vicinity. Otherwise, no. And even when I notice, I don't stare. Staring is just rude.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

Like Rowan, I don't really notice them unless that woman is WANTING them noticed. It's obvious when that happens. I've seen many here in Vegas...omg. I mean these woman walk around with everything but the nipple popping out of a dress....It's soooo funny to go down there and people watch. They get drunk, walk funny, things start falling out...Oh good fun.

Anyway, no I don't stare. I notice, giggle a little, and move on  Maybe because I am completely happy with the set I have.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
There are several reasons a woman might stare at another woman's breasts.......

A comment could just be casual, or could be testing the waters to see if you respond positively.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I think the major reason women wear makeup, pushup bras, get their hair done, etc. is for other women to notice. My wife makes her self up more to go hang out with friends than she does to go out with me.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Not staring at boobs takes an act of will that many cannot muster. 

Consider it just awe at the miracle of the human body.

and, of course...boobs


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

I find that it's hard not to stare when a women is displaying them. If they're covered I don't even notice them however if they are pushed up in a low cut shirt I definitely notice. It's not an attraction thing it's more of a comparison or judgement thing. "I like how rounded/full they are, I wish mine were like that" or "how does she think that amount of cleavage is appropriate for church?!" Unfortunately while I'm lost in thought I'm probably staring lol!


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Boobs are great.

Everybody notices things that are great.

The end.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

I view them as lovely ornaments there for my enjoyment. They are also there for distraction to end my life. Nothing like a beautiful set to keep me distracted while I walk into oncoming traffic!

Fess up ladies, the more people you kill, the more it raises your self-esteem.

Lucky for me that I am a cat, a cat that ends up in someone's tires. 6 lives down and 3 more to go.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Rowan said:


> The only times I particularly notice another woman's breasts is if it seems apparent that that's the effect she was going for. In other words, if they're climbing out of her too-tiny crop top, or are pushed up so far by her clothing that she's in danger of smothering in her own cleavage, or her top is sheer enough that the fact she skipped a bra is very obvious, or they're so large as to present a hazard to normal pedestrian navigation in her vicinity. Otherwise, no. And even when I notice, I don't stare. Staring is just rude.


:iagree:

I also notice fake boobs and you can tell they're fake, as they don't giggle like natural breasts and just look a bit more 'deformed' in my opinion. There was an older lady at the park yesterday who was probably around 50 and you could easily tell she had implants. It was strange looking in her tank top. Her breasts just looked off. I definitely noticed, but did not stare. It did not look attractive.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Mr.Fisty said:


> I view them as lovely ornaments there for my enjoyment. They are also there for distraction to end my life. Nothing like a beautiful set to keep me distracted while I walk into oncoming traffic!
> 
> Fess up ladies, the more people you kill, the more it raises your self-esteem.
> 
> Lucky for me that I am a cat, a cat that ends up in someone's tires. 6 lives down and 3 more to go.


I don't have large breasts or anything, so I doubt that is what distracted the guy, but it was fairly hilarious when the guy getting the shopping carts at the store was so distracted checking me out that he ran right into a parked car. :rofl:


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Anonymous07 said:


> I don't have large breasts or anything, so I doubt that is what distracted the guy, but it was fairly hilarious when the guy getting the shopping carts at the store was so distracted checking me out that he ran right into a parked car. :rofl:


LOL! My BF said the other day he saw a woman with a large rack walking down the street. He saw a driver gawk so hard, his steering followed his gaze and he ran smack into a telephone pole. :surprise:

Oh I would've loved to have been a fly on the wall when he told his wife what happened to the car. I bet his story was creative.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

lucy999 said:


> LOL! My BF said the other day he saw a woman with a large rack walking down the street. He saw a driver gawk so hard, his steering followed his gaze and he ran smack into a telephone pole. :surprise:
> 
> Oh I would've loved to have been a fly on the wall when he told his wife what happened to the car. I bet his story was creative.





If I wer in his position, I would do it through joke form.

So why did the woman with the huge rack cross the street?

So you will murder me and send me to the other side when I tell you I crashed the car!


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't think that I've ever had that happen w/a woman I barely knew. We weren't even talking about that, we were talking about exercising. 

She mumbled it at first. And I said "what was that?" And she goes "boobs. You beat my boobs." But she said it w/o looking at them, so I didn't think anything of it. Then through the remainder of the breakfast, she would glance down, even during times of me staring right at her while she was talking.

She wasn't small by any means, or too big, I thought. I wasn't wearing a too revealing shirt, only the top of my cleavage showed.

The only boob envy I have is that of my right breast being envious of my left breast, since the left one is slightly bigger.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

ConfusionHasRunRampant said:


> I recently had an experience where another her woman mentioned that I beat her in the boobs department. I don't know if she meant the size, shape, or overall. She never elaborated.
> 
> She then stared at my boobs throughout our breakfast together, more than a few times and during times when I was looking right at her.


Did you say "Hey, HEY HEY HEY. My eyes are up here"


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

snerg said:


> Did you say "Hey, HEY HEY HEY. My eyes are up here"



Or maybe the OP's breasts were staring at her acquaintance's. If a pair of hooters are staring at me, I do not back down and stare right back!


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

Mr.Fisty said:


> Or maybe the OP's breasts were staring at her acquaintance's. If a pair of hooters are staring at me, I do not back down and stare right back!


LMAO! No, only the top of my cleavage was available for a viewing. This wasn't the first time she's done that. During our previous meeting, she stared at them throughout our greeting.

Her husband seems to be a big-time boob man. Maybe that's it.


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

snerg said:


> Did you say "Hey, HEY HEY HEY. My eyes are up here"


I should have huh. When she said "you beat me", I should have asked if there was a contest that I wasn't aware of, and what prize do I get for having bigger boobs. LOL.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Had a woman at a BBQ on Sunday tell my wife she had great tits about three times. She was also putting the charm on me at the same time.

I was wondering if her and her BF were maybe into sharing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> Had a woman at a BBQ on Sunday tell my wife she had great tits about three times. She was also putting the charm on me at the same time.
> 
> I was wondering if her and her BF were maybe into sharing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Really? And she said it just like that? Wow!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

You know you're stacked when Sophia Loren stares.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> You know you're stacked when Sophia Loren stares.


Nah, that instance falls under the "she wants people to notice, so it'd be rude _not_ to" exception. Jayne's nipple was exposed. If Sophia hadn't appeared to notice it would have been rude. Jayne might have felt that wearing that plunging draped charmeuse gown, which was obviously fighting a losing battle to contain her ample bosom, was pointless. And no woman wants to imagine that her choice of attire has been pointless...


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

ConfusionHasRunRampant said:


> LMAO! No, only the top of my cleavage was available for a viewing. This wasn't the first time she's done that. During our previous meeting, she stared at them throughout our greeting.
> 
> Her husband seems to be a big-time boob man. Maybe that's it.


 Hm, I have a different hypothesis. You were playing peek-a-boobies! Sounds like you won. Congrats!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

marduk said:


> Boobs are great.
> 
> Everybody notices things that are great.
> 
> The end.





ConfusionHasRunRampant said:


> Really? And she said it just like that? Wow!


Pretty bold! LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_Didn't mean to double quote.


----------



## minebeloved (Nov 7, 2013)

I've wished my boobs were smaller. But I don't stare at other women's bodies.


----------



## minebeloved (Nov 7, 2013)

Mr.Fisty said:


> If I wer in his position, I would do it through joke form.
> 
> So why did the woman with the huge rack cross the street?
> 
> So you will murder me and send me to the other side when I tell you I crashed the car!


That's so funny hahaha
if my husband said it like that, the first thing i would do is laugh, and the second thing is make an action plan to get the car fixed, he would have to be on a tight budget until we could get the car fixed without any debt... that would be his punishment, not too bad right?


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

I like boobs myself. I have big ones, but I like small ones to glance at. I don't stare or anything.


----------



## alltheprettyflowers (Jul 24, 2015)

No, I never care about other breasts.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Did I ever tell you guys about the worst pair of boobs I ever saw ?















They were awesome. I will never get out of Jr. High

55


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If you do can I call you a member of the white cisheteropatriarchy? Can I call for your arrest?


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

We all notice things, I think. I don't stare, though. Why should I?

Unless, of course, it's an enormous woman sunning herself on a topless beach in Europe. Then, it's like a train wreck that you just can't look away from. Sorry, but you just can't.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

I notice when they're big in a way that isn't in proportion with the rest of the woman's body. But I don't stare or get otherwise obsessed with them.


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

We all notice beauty. Boobs are simply beautiful....like a sunset, the mountains in all of their grandeur, etc.. I feel it is abnormal for our eyes to not see the beauty in life.


----------

